# Psychotherapist in Dubai?



## Marantha (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi all!

My husband is currently negotiating a job in Dubai, and i want to look at my employment options. 

I am a qualified counsellor/ psychotherapist with background in psychology and i would like to start a private counselling practise, initially from home. Applying in a school is not my first choise, as we have two 7 months old babies, and one of the reasons we want move to Dubai, is that i spend some more time with the children, instead of both of us working full time and see them only weekends in the UK. So initially i would like to work when my husband is at home. 

Do you think there is a market for that in Dubai? 

Are there any implications i should be aware of?

I look forward for your replies.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Being rather new here myself I'm not sure. I would suspect there could be some hoops to jump through to practice here, just as there are those in ones home country.

With Harvard University setting things up here there could be a resource of information to begin with here.

A quick search found this info: Health Psychology UAE

There could be a need. I have no idea about the ins and outs of what you deal in or how you go about things, but depending on the issues with some expats there could a huge market for you here.

The Ministry of Labour might have some info for you too: M.O.L - Home At least a contact to find out if you would be able to practice.

I almost think it would be easier if you went to work for a company/university here, so they could sponsor you and the paperwork would move much easier. If you look to start a private practice, you may have to set up a business of your own which could be pricey depending on your location. If your home is in the Free Trade Zone you might be golden, but chances are you won't be and therefore you wouldn't be able to set up a business on the inexpensive side and I'm not sure of how one goes about sponsoring themselves to work in the UAE and the Emirate of Dubai.


----------



## Marantha (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanx so much for the information. i will look at the links and see where they get me.


----------

